
A comprehensive guide to fundraising  - Reiterate
http://www.getfundedbook.com/
======
jsnk
I signed up, but it would be still nice to know who the writer is and what
kind of credentials/experience he or she has.

~~~
Reiterate
Sure thing. I've just pinged you.

